# Post cycle back pic



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

ok this is 6 weeks post cycle


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Lookin Huge there Bwoy! (cant help but feel jelous!) nice 1 keep it up bruv!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

again


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

look abit sh1t from the back but oh well must have been bad light lol!


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

hey Baz !

your a nice size and shape mate, very nice taper....well done

nice forearms too, thick and vascular like mine

you're a skinhead too like me!!......

errrr hold on a minute !.... did your Mum used to live in Yorkshire?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Nice meaty shoulders there mate.

I think you need more Trap thickness though, you have the same problem as me whereby shoulders and back are wide but due to this trap development needs improvement.

Keep up the good work.:lift:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Tinytom said:


> I think you need more Trap thickness though, :


tell me about it mate!lol

Just started deadlifting again been slack on them for months...so hopefully this will give me abit more thickness:axe:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Try deadlifting in a smith machine mate. It takes all the strain off the lower back so you can really pull through your traps. I do this precontest as it keeps my waist small due to the relief of pressure on the trunk and stabiliser muscles in the lower back which grow thicker when deadlifting and squatting.:boom:


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

hey tom, wen i do deads on the smith, i can do alot more weight then on the free weight, i just figured that i would get more mass and strength with free weights?


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

Looking good there DB, thicker back than the previous pics!!!.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> hey tom, wen i do deads on the smith, i can do alot more weight then on the free weight, i just figured that i would get more mass and strength with free weights?


It's because all the balancing is taken away from the exercise, all you have to do is just lift. I think the Smith Machine Deadlift is an exercise long forgotten by most bodybuilders because they have the powerlifters mindset. Yes free weight deads will build more core strength and power but is that what bodybuilders want? Personally I'd rather have an inch on my arms than be able to lift 10kg more.

That's not to say that I don't do free weight deads cos I do. But sometimes I just want to rep out some heavy weight without the strain on my lower back.


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Thanx for that, will def keep that in mind, as free weight deads take too much outa me, that has to be the only free weight exersize that does!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

DB, you have nice forarms and nice big rear delts.

What no ass shots

Thanks for sharing that Tom, makes sense.

I have a thick waist but I want core strength.

I go to a chiropractor and he asked me what I was doing for lower back as he can tell it is better (alingment issues) and he said what ever you are doing to keep doing. I told him I was deadlifting and he said very good.

Used to hate them now I love them.

Anyway DB, I like those forearms, and to think you had plates and pins in one from a motorcycle wreck, cant tell at all.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

LOL scott.. yeah the left one had 5 pins in it 

makes all sorts of noises now when i move it

cheers for the nice comment L


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

But still if I was gay.....heeee heeeee


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

hackskii said:


> Anyway DB, I like those forearms, and to think you had plates and pins in one from a motorcycle wreck, cant tell at all.


yeah is that what he told you Scott!!??

i know the truth .......

its not pins and plates, but a Bionic implant like The Six Million Dollar Man....

he can now spank the monkey faster than any man on the planet....

although....that funny noise that goes along with the Bionic action puts him off sometimes.....


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

Looking well mate. As with Tinytom a little more Trap thickness would do ya wonders.

What about the rest of ya????

You got any legs under there???


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

And I feel you could make your lat spread that much wider if you posed it properly. Thats the same problem I had, got shown how to do it properlyu then BOOM!!! I reckon you got another 4" on that back easy if you pull it out properly.


----------



## Bigdav (May 24, 2005)

hackskii said:


> But still if I was gay.....heeee heeeee


What do you mean " if " i thought you were anyway!!!


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

DB said:


> look abit sh1t from the back but oh well must have been bad light lol!


You looked fine from the back last night dude.

Still looking big and lean in your pics dude. You'll be ready for steroids one of these days...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I love it

Guy posts a pick then it gets hyjacked with gay inuendoes. Haaaa Haaaa

Yah, lets check out the legs, all three of them


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

hackskii said:


> I love it
> 
> Guy posts a pick then it gets hyjacked with gay inuendoes. Haaaa Haaaa
> 
> Yah, lets check out the legs, all three of them


lmao Hacks,

his middle leg is severly undeveloped mate .


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

RAIKEY said:


> lmao Hacks,
> 
> his middle leg is severly undeveloped mate .


I beg to differ, with all that bionic pulling, it should be the hugest thing on his body.

Maybe some spot injections would help.

Hey, I have a better idea, maybe some of that synthol would help here:eek:


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

hackskii said:


> I beg to differ, with all that bionic pulling, it should be the hugest thing on his body.
> 
> Maybe some spot injections would help.
> 
> Hey, I have a better idea, maybe some of that synthol would help here:eek:


whoa! synthol in the johnson ....??

mmmmmmm *rubs chin thoughtfully* ....i wonder:rolleyes:


----------



## Deano1 (Apr 5, 2004)

lokkin very good baz!!! hmmmmm i think i better make more of an effort!


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Looking great chicken!! Well done...

all you have to do is bulk up a bit..i dont think your big enough yet *cough* hahahahaha :thumb:  :tongue1:


----------



## shovel man (Aug 26, 2004)

yeah lookin good mate but you still couldnt help gettin a bit of bling in there could you

cheater,s still beating you though with that gypsy earing he had in his lug lol


----------



## lisa1436114506 (Oct 11, 2005)

Is this what u wanted my brother photos for lol


----------



## lisa1436114506 (Oct 11, 2005)

Only joking babe. The pic dosent show off ur fall size. U look loads better in person


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

lisa said:


> Only joking babe. The pic dosent show off ur fall size. U look loads better in person


I wanna see

Real life that is..........

I never got to see that video bro!!!!

Anyway


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

looking good baz get sum legpics bro


----------

